# مشروع تخرجي



## نرمين مجيد حميد (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اني طالبه بالمرحله الرابعه كليه الهندسه فرع الطائرات استلمت مشروع تخرجي وهو​تصميم منظومه العربه السفليه للطائره​اطلب مساعده من اخواني وخواتي المهندسين الي عنده معلومات صور ملفات تساعدني 

بمشروعي واكون مشكوره اله​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
العربة السفلى أو landing gear هو أحد أجزاء الطائرة الهامة والتي تستخدم في عملية taxing Hأو الهبوط او الإقلاع واستخدم منذ نشاة تصميم الطائرات حتى ان الآخوان رايت استخدموة في طائرتهم وهناك ثلاثة انواع منه:three common types of landing gear: conventional, tricycle, and tandem كما هو موضح بالشكل الأسفل:







Conventional landing gear consists of two wheels forward of the aircraft's center of gravity and a third small wheel at the tail. This type of landing gear is most often seen in older general aviation airplanes. The two main wheels are fastened to the fuselage by struts. Without a wheel at the nose of the plane, it easily pitches over if brakes are applied too soon. Because the tailwheel is castered--free to move in any direction--the plane is very difficult to control when landing or taking off.

The tricycle landing gear, as you can guess from its name, has three wheels--two main wheels and a nosewheel (see figure 1-9). This type of landing gear makes the aircraft easier to handle on the ground and it also makes landings much safer. An aircraft equipped with tricycle landing gear is less apt to pitch forward.

The tandem landing gear is used for very large aircraft like the B-52 bomber and the U-2 reconnaissance/research aircraft. The main landing gear is in two sets that are located one behind the other on the fuselage. The tandem landing gear allows the use of a highly flexible wing, but it may also require the use of small wheels on the tips of the wings to keep the wings from scraping the ground.

,وهذة الصورة توضح الحمل على العجلات ويستخدم لهذا الحمل damper وهو نظام هيدروليكي يستخدم ضغط الزيت لتحمل الصدمات أثناء الهبوط وليجعلها صدمات مرنة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وإليك هذا الكتاب وهو مكون من 13 فصل
يمكنك تحمليه من هذا الموقع 
http://www.dept.aoe.vt.edu/~mason/Mason_f/M96SC.html​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وتلكة مبادىء تصميم landing gear
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/design/q0200.shtml​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذة أجزاء landing gear مفككة رسم توضيحي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذا landing gear الخاص بالطائرة F-16

في المرفقات


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ يا م/ سامح رد وافى وجميل ورائع للغايه وربنا يخليك لمصر وللملتقى علشان تقدم المزيد 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

